# Ventura County Campground (Ventura, CA)



## camp219

Ventura ia a beautiful place to visit. It was founded in 1782 as Mission San Buenaventura. This city has lot of book shops, coffee shops, small restaurants etc it has been improved with compare to the rest of southern California. It's beautiful places which have a great attraction for visitors is the original mission and the old Historic District. Beautiful beaches and vies of channel islands through any location has made it heaven. The Los Padres national forest has covered the county from it's eastern to western borders. The most important of camping attraction there are two large lakes Casitas to the west and Piru to the east provide visitors with a variety of water-sport opportunities. Major campgrounds are Wheeler Gorge, Hloiday Rose Valley, Middle Lion, Piedra Blanca, Lion, Beaver, Potrero Seco, Pine Mountain, Reyes Peak, Ozena.


----------

